# Hidden side table with vertical drawer?



## aschmidt (Sep 11, 2017)

I have this dead space in the corner between 2 couches. I want to design and build a side table that I can pull the table face vertical and show hidden storage. Does anyone know where I can find some tracks or slides that have some tension or locking mechanism?
Thanks!


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Not sure what your design looks like, but I'm thinking a square table with a lift up top. How about some blanket, or cedar, chest hinges? I seem to recall some that had springs in them to keep them from falling closed. I'd have to look through my catalogs to find them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

More information needed. Sketch most helpful.

George


----------



## aschmidt (Sep 11, 2017)

Here's my rough sketch.. no dimensions yet, but a rough idea to best utilize the space.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Ah! That kind of vertical drawer! How about a TV lift mechanism. I think Rockler used to sell them.


----------



## aschmidt (Sep 11, 2017)

A TV lift mechanism would be great, but I'm on a tight budget and was hoping to find a setup for less than $100.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Without some type of mechanical lift mechanism, what you want is impracticable. You have to have some means of holding it open when it is opened. You also do not want it to slam shut if you lose your grip on the edges.

George


----------

